# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smart ring >  Ring, smart ring, Logbar Inc., San Carlos, California, USA, Tokyo, Japan

## Airicist

Developer - Logbar Inc.

"Ring : Shortcut Everything" on Kickstarter

----------


## Airicist

Ring Wearable Technology - JapanNight VI Finalist 

Published on Nov 5, 2013




> Ring creators envision a world where you can communicate with others and control objects by using a sleek and simple device that fits on your index finger. Expected launch date is in 2014.






Ring - Wearable Input Device
April 7, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Ring - One gesture is all you need
October 8, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Ring Japan Launching Ceremony
November 13, 2014




> Limited Time Only Ring Store in Tokyo. 2014.10.29 - 2014.11.03
> Ring is a wearable input device which you can control almost anything.

----------


## Airicist

Logbar Ring - A Gesture Control Wearable Hands On 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Longbar Ring is a Gesture Control Wearable that works by a device mounted to your index finger, you simply tap to activate and make gestures to launch actions to anything bluetooth or launch apps in your smartphone. You can even use the Ring to write in the air.

----------


## Airicist

Ring Gesture Control Device for Smart Devices 

Published on Jan 5, 2015




> Takuro Yoshida demonstrates his company's gesture control device called Ring at CES Unveiled in Las Vegas.

----------

